# Best way to go full time?



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm currently attending the R/I academy. Anyone know how likely it is to find a department that will take up the bill for sending me to the full-time academy? Most instructors mention time and time again get as many certifications on your own because any department you apply at will enjoy the cost savings.
My next opportunity for the full-time academy will be in Febuary. I'm just not sure that by that time I can pay for the tuition, equiptment, and go 5 months without pay. Anyone have some feedback?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

It would have to be a non-civil service agency to even consider them footing the bill for the ft academy but chances are slim. Maybe get hired on a small town as a P/I or special and try to work your way in. The down side is that there are plenty of guys/girls that have put them self through the academy and the bottom line is a dept sees a $2600.00+ savings right off the bat with them.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, Gil. I will be working for a small town when I am finished with the R/I academy, but it is real small. All FT officers there must complete the FT academy at their own expense. I guess I'll have to figure some way to get it done. If I try working part-time in two different towns it probably won't equal FT benefits. If I didn't just start the R/I academy I would have probably been able to get into the October FT course.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Gil @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> It would have to be a non-civil service agency to even consider them footing the bill for the ft academy but chances are slim. Maybe get hired on a small town as a P/I or special and try to work your way in. The down side is that there are plenty of guys/girls that have put them self through the academy and the bottom line is a dept sees a $2600.00+ savings right off the bat with them.


Exactly. In most small towns, they hire from the pool of part-timers. Sometimes they'll send, sometimes they won't. Not only do they see a savings of $2600 with folks that already have it, you also have to consider the expense of nearly 6 months of salary... pushing the bill anywhere from $15,000-$25,000...


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes that's a pretty big expense, but it sure sucks to be the one missing 6 months of work. I was told to look into collecting unemployment from the state. This person I talked to mentioned that he was able to collect while going to the fulltime academy because the state allows the insurance to change careers. This seems to be the route that I'll be trying to take.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dan H @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> Yes that's a pretty big expense, but it sure sucks to be the one missing 6 months of work. I was told to look into collecting unemployment from the state. This person I talked to mentioned that he was able to collect while going to the fulltime academy because the state allows the insurance to change careers. This seems to be the route that I'll be trying to take.


Yep, this is true, I've heard the same thing. When I started with a Campus Police Dept., my fellow co-workers told me of a guy that was doing that at the current time... not a bad gig... just gotta figure in the pay cut...


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Dan,

Which Dept. will you be working for PT? Just curious, as I've been looking around.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

You want to take my job on me before I even start?  They interviewed 6 a few weeks ago and I haven't heard how many they were looking to hire. I'll try and remember to ask the cheif next time I meet with him.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I attended the FT academy on my own. I inquired about unemployment compensation while attended the Ft academy without any income. They told me that it did not apply and I was not eligible. I quit my job voluntarily at a college to send myself to the FT academy. Needless to say I was out 1800 bucks for the academy plus insurance, academy expenses, and day to day bills etc....... In the end it payed off, I've been on FT for three years and it all payed off


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

is this option still available to self sponser?:s


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nuclearaudio said:


> is this option still available to self sponser?:s


Do you understand English? I am pretty sure that you need to understand the fundamentals of the language in order to be considered for the full-time police academy in Massachusetts. :sq: You've asked at least seven times if you can self-sponsor, "get around" the requirements, to apply to attend, an academy in Mass.

THE ANSWER IS NO! YOU CANNOT SELF SPONSOR, PERIOD. There is not a single academy in the Commonwealth where you can self-sponsor. You cannot self-sponsor through any academy. Not the SSPO Academy, not the State Police Academy, not the MPTC Basic Course and not the Reserve/Intermittent Academy. Before you start harassing the people North of the border, you cannot self-sponsor in New Hampshire either. You can in Vermont, apply there. It's $5600, and a whole battery of tests, and you can lose your slot to a candidate actually hired by the academy. The Maine Criminal Justice Academy will take you if you can find a sponsor in Maine, good luck, no one wants the liability.

Want to go to an academy in New England? Apply to the department and get hired, that's the only way in, period.

You say you've been trying to get "somewhere" for a year, and it's ridiculous? You have people on this board who have been trying for a hell of a lot longer then a year. Maybe if you paid a little bit more attention, and listened a little bit more, maybe you'd get further.


----------

